# Heated seat pads



## 237tonybates

Anybody had any dealings with these ? Anyway of testing if it's the temp sender or pad ?
Thanks























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MD94

Hey, sorry I cant help, but was the seat difficult to take apart like that? My seats only heat up the side bolsters and I’m really wanting to fix it!

cheers


----------



## Hoggy

237tonybates said:


> Anybody had any dealings with these ? Anyway of testing if it's the temp sender or pad ?
> Thanks
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Hi, Check the resistance through the circuits with a multimeter.
Hoggy


----------



## 237tonybates

So just put 12v direct into the elements and that works fine ,so must be the temp sender , o wonder if it replaceable?









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates

MD94 said:


> Hey, sorry I cant help, but was the seat difficult to take apart like that? My seats only heat up the side bolsters and I’m really wanting to fix it!
> 
> cheers


No not really, but I think it will be harder to re fit , ot will need new hog rings , if I get working I'll just take the base to a upholstery specialist, 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates

Can anyone explain exactly how this temp sender works please









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates

MD94 said:


> Hey, sorry I cant help, but was the seat difficult to take apart like that? My seats only heat up the side bolsters and I’m really wanting to fix it!
> 
> cheers


Your temp sender should be ok then , as that controls the side bolsters also. Neither side or bases worked on mine 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1chopper

Did you check the switch in the dash was working? Have you checked there is a circuit through the temp sensor. At a guess it's a safety/simple control device to prevent the seats getting to hot and cuts the power when a set value is reached, the heated seat switch is either a variable resister with the temp sensor as a safety device or pcb with the 5 temp set points programme to it and sensor acts as the control. If the sensor has failed you might be able to replace it but you would need to know the operating range of it to be able swap it with a generic/aftermarket component or see if anyone breaking a tt has a set of seats that are f**ked/torn/worthless and try swapping over the sensor.


----------



## MD94

mk1chopper said:


> Did you check the switch in the dash was working? Have you checked there is a circuit through the temp sensor. At a guess it's a safety/simple control device to prevent the seats getting to hot and cuts the power when a set value is reached, the heated seat switch is either a variable resister with the temp sensor as a safety device or pcb with the 5 temp set points programme to it and sensor acts as the control. If the sensor has failed you might be able to replace it but you would need to know the operating range of it to be able swap it with a generic/aftermarket component or see if anyone breaking a tt has a set of seats that are f**ked/torn/worthless and try swapping over the sensor.


I wouldn’t know where to begin if I’m honest. I have tried switching the heating switches with the passenger and the same issue still occurs.. passenger one fully heats up. Is there plugs under the seat that relate to the heated seats?


----------



## 237tonybates

MD94 said:


> I wouldn’t know where to begin if I’m honest. I have tried switching the heating switches with the passenger and the same issue still occurs.. passenger one fully heats up. Is there plugs under the seat that relate to the heated seats?


Yes the green plug is the heated seats 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1chopper

By swapping the switches that rules out the switch (did you check the driver side 1 worked with the passenger seat?) next I would test/prove the loom from the dash to the plug under the seat (pin 3 dash to pin 2 at seat and pin 2 at dash to pin 4 at seat end if I've read the diagram correctly). Also prove the circuit of the seat elements, pin 4 to pin 3 and pin 2 to pin 1.


----------



## 237tonybates

mk1chopper said:


> Did you check the switch in the dash was working? Have you checked there is a circuit through the temp sensor. At a guess it's a safety/simple control device to prevent the seats getting to hot and cuts the power when a set value is reached, the heated seat switch is either a variable resister with the temp sensor as a safety device or pcb with the 5 temp set points programme to it and sensor acts as the control. If the sensor has failed you might be able to replace it but you would need to know the operating range of it to be able swap it with a generic/aftermarket component or see if anyone breaking a tt has a set of seats that are f**ked/torn/worthless and try swapping over the sensor.


Yes I checked everything, there is power to the plug so must be in the element. Yes a cheap set damaged ect is the answer I think then swap the pads , It was just the drivers seat . I bought a set from ebay , and when I got them back and tried then neither of them worked, I tried them both on the passenger side wiring 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

